# I have a stupid question



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

How do you pronounce Cichlid?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

main way I have heard it pronounced is siclid.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Funny question... considering this is a text based Forum.... If you really want to know there is book called a dictionary, we used the in the 80's, look it up and it will tell you how to pronounce it.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

"Sick-Lid"


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

djrichie said:


> Funny question... considering this is a text based Forum.... If you really want to know there is book called a dictionary, we used the in the 80's, look it up and it will tell you how to pronounce it.


^
l ROFL!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, Dave nailed it - "sick-lid" gets the cookie.


----------

